# Alans Cafe, & Dodgy Boxing Club.



## worldoftheshadows (Aug 1, 2007)

An old canal warehouse/workshop with the upstairs converted to a boxing club, Closed around 2000, looked around a couple of years ago but didnt think it was worth getting in, Bored & with time to kill we decided to waste a bit of time here.

Just for fun:
















​


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 1, 2007)

That animation's great! 
Liking those windows, too. Not seen a boxing club on the forums before. Is that a first?

Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 2, 2007)

Where shall I start on this one? -Absolutely fantastic location -top marks! 
Loving those old cast iron windows. As Foxy says, nice bit of animation too.
Doesn't look like it's had much chav damage either. Great stuff. Thanks again!
In closing, there's only one thing I have to say -YO ADRIANNE!!

Lb

P.s. -as this location looks a bit special, could you disclose it's location by PM?  Cheers in advance!


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2007)

Excellent, love the animation lol. Whereabouts (roughly) is it? love the fact that the ring is still there and the punch bag. you two lmao. hehehe. Great pics, and keep up with the animation, love it. 

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 3, 2007)

Birmingham, You'd need to be a compotent climber to see this place really.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks RM. it does look good tho. Cheers for the pics. You do realise we'll all be wanting to see more animation now lol. 

Good pics guys, and it looks like your having fun lol.

 Sal


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Sep 22, 2007)

Genius!

Gotta love the gif! That's great!  

JD


----------



## King Al (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool stuff guys like the ring, like the windows, like the fight.... 'it im 'it im go on son


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks great, its like the gym off Rocky.


----------



## chelle (Oct 20, 2007)

Brilliant post indeed.


----------



## Sami (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow looks nice!! Im not to far from there could you possibly send me the location via PM cheers!
Nice animation looks fun!!


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 20, 2007)

i can just picture someone going through the non egsistant ropes through the window


----------



## stevenmark (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, love the pics man. Amazing looking venue, as a keen boxing fan i'd love to get down and check this place out. Any chance of you giving me the location please, maybe over PM?
Thanks, steve


----------



## bOGrAT (Dec 16, 2009)

*Great find*

Great find, Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 16, 2009)

stevenmark said:


> Hey, love the pics man. Amazing looking venue, as a keen boxing fan i'd love to get down and check this place out. Any chance of you giving me the location please, maybe over PM?
> Thanks, steve



Sorry its in central birmingham, It predates the time when I saved each location on a GPS so I cant remember its actual location. It was over 2 years ago now.


----------

